# Gutter drainage to pop-up emitter or flower bed, or both?



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Rain barrels at the downspouts, to capture water for the plants, and anything beyond their capacity diverting to the existing drain line?


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

You can divert the drain pipe to water the garden, the problem comes in when there are heavy rains and it floods the garden. It's up to you if you want to save some $ watering to risk washing out the flower bed. Maybe rain barrels that collect and store the downspout water where the overflow is diverted to the drain piped past your patio, then a spigot and hose off the rain barrels for controlled watering?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mahjohn said:


> Problem:
> my yard slopes from front of house to back. On one side, gutter drainage runs under ground through black "drainage" tube and exits at the rear of the house, where it meets the back corner down-spout, and both sources run off into the back yard. Last year I put in a concrete patio/fire pit, and in heavy rains, the water will run over the patio. I want to connect both drainage sources, and extend the run off tubing underground to exit beyond the patio to a "pop-up emitter" (saw a few pictures online, looks to be what i need).
> 
> Question:
> ...


Great idea to conserve water but the first question that pops up in my ancient mind is: will the two drainage sources connected to one pipe that's going to be extended and snaked with a restricting emitter at the end cause the gutters to over flow in heavy rains and quite possibly in not so heavy rains.


----------

